# Looking for Flounder Rod and Reel Combo



## Papa Jizzie (Dec 17, 2016)

I need a good, light, medium power rod and reel for catching flounder from the beach.
The technique I use is jigging on bottom with bucktail w/ gulp and teaser.
for rod length about 7'-8'.
My budget is around 150$.
The area i fish in is LBI, NJ.

I hope you guys can help me. Thanks!:fishing:


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

See the other thread about spinning gear that is right above this one. Lots of good info there. I would look for the 8' and a 2000-3000 reel. 

I have said it before I love my Tsunami Air Wave with a 2500 shimano. You can look at penn and diawa also. A battle would be a great reel to match to that rod, I am just a shimano fanboi


----------



## Papa Jizzie (Dec 17, 2016)

spydermn said:


> See the other thread about spinning gear that is right above this one. Lots of good info there. I would look for the 8' and a 2000-3000 reel.
> 
> I have said it before I love my Tsunami Air Wave with a 2500 shimano. You can look at penn and diawa also. A battle would be a great reel to match to that rod, I am just a shimano fanboi


Thanks so much for the info! This rod actually looks perfect for what i want. I think id rather get the 7 ft model to cut weight a little but i also like that it is medium power which is perfect for fluke. 
The reel i am looking at is a Penn Fierce II 2000 with 15lb braid. I love Penn reels. I have to say the Penn Spinfisher V is one of the most reliable reels i have ever owned. I use that on my striper and bluefish rod.

Thanks again, tight lines!:fishing:


----------



## fishiker (Dec 10, 2015)

I've fished a Fierce reel on a St. Ctoix Triumph rod for several years and had no issues. I think combined both are within your budget.


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

The 8' is so well balanced that you will not notice the negligible weight difference and you will like the extra length to help throw a little further or get over rocks. I have a 7'6" (TSAWIS-701MH) and 8'0 (TSAWIS-801MF). I love both rods and use both a lot. I like the 8' in the kayak as it is easier to get a fish around the bow or stern if I need to but the 7'6 is so nice to throw. I also use the 8' for throwing metal and plugs at choppers. I will dead stick the 7'6 in the wash. Both have shimano sahara 2500 reels on them most of the time but I do have a Sahara 3000 when I am throwing metal in case I get a runner way out there. I have 20# braid on one spool and 15# mono on the other for the non-braid areas. 

I also have a St. Croix Triumph 9' I use for dead sticking and fishing between the wash and bar with Shimano Baitrunner 3500. It is a killer set up. You can cast it, hold it or dead stick it. It is not a setup I would want to cast for long periods of time though. Just to heavy. And no I am not an old guy or small guy who complains about rod weight, but casting a heavier rod over and over will wear your arm out. The Tsunami Airwave is much better for throwing jig heads and metal


----------



## CharlieZip67 (Feb 9, 2013)

I've been sold on the Salt Striker series from Cabellas. I believe only product out there with a LIFETIME replacement guarantee. I haven't yet had to replace one.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

mh action rod works well 6.5 to 7ft wieght size 1/4 to 3/4 oz. 2500 size reel with 20 braided line.


----------



## Fatback (Aug 6, 2003)

Fishman said:


> mh action rod works well 6.5 to 7ft weight size 1/4 to 3/4 oz. 2500 size reel with 20 braided line.


x2

I will add.........a GRAPHITE rod makes a big difference in "feel" when targeting flat fish.


----------



## Papa Jizzie (Dec 17, 2016)

Fishman said:


> mh action rod works well 6.5 to 7ft wieght size 1/4 to 3/4 oz. 2500 size reel with 20 braided line.


is 3/4 oz bucktail enough for most surf conditions in lbi?


----------



## 9 rock (Nov 30, 2008)

CharlieZip67 said:


> I've been sold on the Salt Striker series from Cabellas. I believe only product out there with a LIFETIME replacement guarantee. I haven't yet had to replace one.


The combo for the money is a excellent choice,,

9


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Papa Jizzie I dont know anythiing about LBI but if there is very little current where you are fishing then you most likely can get away with as little weight as possible more current then more weight. I like a slow sweeping current so that my rig moves from one side to the other while I’m slowly reeling it back to me. I like to cover a lot of bottom on my retrieve.


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

Tica 8' two piece, 3/4-3 oz. moderate/fast action with a Daiwa BG-20,Suffix Tri Plus 14#..........all for around $160.Have seen the BGs on close out recently.......tanks of the spinning reels............have quite a few and might buy several more.


----------

